# Bike with switched chainsets?



## allen-uk (16 Sep 2009)

Help out an old man with fading memory, please!

A few months ago, someone posted a message about a sort of recumbent bike (although it wasn't a 'true' recumbent), and I remember that the big gear wheel was on the back wheel, and the small ones at the pedal end.

Anyone remember what it was, what it was called, etc?

There was a series of pics, or maybe a video, showing it pulling heavy loads, too.


Thanks.

Allen.


----------



## allen-uk (17 Sep 2009)

Crank forward was the answer (things often come back, don't they).

A.


----------

